# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  A question for Race Realists

## Doggerland

Generally it is common sense for people that believe in races, that race is firstly attributed to physical traits. Besides of that, many people of that mindset argue that race has a social and metabolic reality seen in the intelligence and social organization of individuals based on genetics. Many people believe, that genetics play big a role in their food metabolism.

When it comes to the topic of mixed race, not only in the modern sense, but also in the ancient one, those categories where unchained by genetic mixing and finally resulting in selection pressure, or random combinations of traits.

Different physical traits attributed to one race don’t have to appear together again in a mixed individual, the same is true for psychological and metabolic traits.

This is known from animal breeding for traits and the creation of new breeds for specific appearance and abilities, or the integration of a new color from one breed to another breed over many generations.

Now the real question: What race is a person who is looking like an average Irishmen, but has the psycho-metabolic allele set of an average Nigerian?

----------


## EV13SON

Well usually race is very superficial and only seems to ever apply to outward appearance, and so if he is a pasty skinned Redhead he is going to be called Irish regardless of his Nigerian metabolic rate. Of course this gets more complicated if you are in a melting pot and we start accepting different phenotypes as Irish, for example there are also Black Irish and no they do not have black skin, they are still generally pale, at one time perhaps the Black Irish were seen as the original Irish and Reds the immigrants, now they are both accepted as Irish at face value... Blondes are still considered mostly Scandinavian or Germanic, not native to the lands, even though you find blondes throughout the UK and Ireland ...just think back to the Game of Thrones :Laughing: 

Another question that can be derived from your topic, can a Nigerian turn into a Redhead Irishman? Absolutely it may take a few generations but if his offspring keep marrying redheads, they'll be Ginger in no time and who knows maybe they will cure the curse of the Irish  :Laughing: 

I kid! I kid!

----------

